# Top 5 Loại Nệm Được Ưa Chuộng Nhất Hiện Nay



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (27/11/18)

Thị trường nệm có khá nhiều dòng và chủng loại nệm, các loại nệm nào đang được yêu thích và khuyến khích sử dụng?

Xã hội ngày càng phát triển, đời sống vật chất và tinh thần của con người ngày càng được nâng cao. Hầu hết các gia đình đều đã biết cách chăm sóc sức khỏe cũng như cuộc sống của mình, và nệm chính là vật dụng góp phần không nhỏ vào sự thành công ấy. Thị trường với nhiều loại nệm khác nhau, sau đây chúng ta sẽ tìm hiểu về Top 5 Loại Nệm Được Ưa Chuộng Nhất Hiện Nay.

*1. Nệm lò xo*
Đây là loại nệm được cấu tạo từ nhiều hệ lò xo với công dụng tăng cường sự đàn hồi. Thị trường phân loại nệm lò xo gồm nệm lò xo túi và nệm lò xo liên kết. Theo đó, nệm lò xo túi có độ bền cao hơn và cũng là sản phẩm được nhiều người tiêu dùng yêu thích hơn.

_




Nệm lò xo túi TATANA_​
Điểm cộng của nệm lò xo là độ đàn hồi cao, đảm bảo sự mềm mại và thiết kế mẫu mã cũng tương đối đẹp mắt. Với giá cả rẻ, những cá nhân hay gia đình có điều kiện tài chính trung bình vẫn có thể mua được. Điểm trừ của nó là cử động khi nằm trên nệm sẽ phát ra âm thanh, gây ảnh hưởng đến người bên cạnh.

*2. Nệm cao su*
Thị trường với hai loại nệm cao su là nệm cao su thiên nhiên và nệm cao su tổng hợp. So với các loại nệm khác thì nệm cao su thường có giá cao hơn. Ưu điểm lớn nhất của nó là siêu bền, thậm chí có thể lên đến 20 năm.

_




Nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3 Tatana_​
Ngoài ra, khi nằm nệm cũng giữ cho xương sống thẳng, đủ lực để nâng đỡ đường cong của cơ thể, hỗ trợ tốt cho người dùng, nhất là những người mắc bệnh xương khớp. Đặc biệt, nệm cao su còn có độ thoáng khí cao, dù sử dụng mùa đông hay mùa hè đều thích hợp. Điểm trừ của nó là khá đắt đỏ, trọng lượng của nệm cũng tương đối nặng, đồng kềnh, gây khó khăn khi vận chuyển.

*3. Đệm bông ép*
Nệm bông ép được làm từ bông ép PE với ưu điểm đàn hồi tốt, sau khi sử dụng một thời gian dài cũng không xảy ra tình trạng lún, xẹp. Từ đó đảm bảo việc nâng đỡ cơ thể và giữ cấu trúc xương hiệu quả. Nhược điểm lớn nhất của nó là độ cứng cao, nhiều người có cảm giác không thoải mái khi nằm.

_




Nệm bông ép TATANA_​
*4. Đệm mút*
Chất liệu chính được sử dụng để làm nệm mút là PU, so với những loại nệm khác thì nó rẻ và trọng lượng cũng nhẹ hơn nhiều. Điểm trừ của nó là độ bền không cao, cũng dễ bị lún hay mất đi độ dày so với ban đầu.

*5. Đệm xơ dừa*
Vì được làm từ nguyên liệu tự nhiên nên đệm xơ dừa đảm bảo an toàn sức khỏe cho người dùng và cũng thân thiện với môi trường. Ngoài ra, độ đàn hồi của nó vượt trội hơn hẳn so với nệm bông ép, độ thông thoáng cao, giúp giữ nhiệt hiệu quả cả năm. Điểm trừ của nó là giá cả đắt, nhiều người không thể mua nổi.

Trên đây là top 5 loại nệm được người dùng ưa chuộng nhất trên thị trường Việt Nam. Hi vọng rằng dựa vào những thông tin này bạn có thể đưa ra sự lựa chọn phù hợp nhất cho mình. Chúc bạn thành công!!!

TATANA​


----------

